# Favorite Villager?



## NGT (Feb 20, 2010)

What is your favorite villager? Mine is Cookie


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2010)

Butch, *censored.4.0*.


----------



## Miss_Princess (Feb 20, 2010)

moe


----------



## OJ. (Feb 20, 2010)

Amelia.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 21, 2010)

Bill and Goldie.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 21, 2010)

Bones.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 21, 2010)

Alfonso


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 21, 2010)

Amelia.


----------



## Box-monkey (Feb 21, 2010)

Rod is just awesome. But he's leaving my town soon.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 21, 2010)

Cookie


----------



## Wish (Feb 21, 2010)

I like Ed. >|: Cool horse bro.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 21, 2010)

Rosie ;3


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2010)

Nan


----------



## PoxyLemon (Feb 21, 2010)

Lucky


----------



## easpa (Feb 21, 2010)

Midge.


----------



## m12 (Feb 21, 2010)

Egbert.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 21, 2010)

Kabuki is my favorite villager, and Dobie is my favorite islander. =3


----------



## Ren Partycat (Feb 21, 2010)

Kitty and Wart Jr.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Mitzi.


----------



## Charles (Feb 21, 2010)

Bob and Alfonso! I'd kill to get them back again...


----------



## nfsfan18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Rasher, it sucks that he is leaving my town.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2010)

Gladys. Who can resist a cute little ostrich? She's also the only person in my town who doesn't ask me to get her a fish every five seconds.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 2, 2010)

moe... Moe... Moe?... MOE!

yes, you probably already knew XD


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm a Moe-fan too.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 3, 2010)

Cube.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Mar 11, 2010)

Overall... Daisy 
Currently in my town... Ribbot B)


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 5, 2010)

A tie between Alfonso and Biskit.


----------



## 100 (Jul 6, 2010)

Leopold


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 6, 2010)

Angus is a real bro.

bros 4 lyfe.  his picture is forever displayed somewhere in my general house.

tank's a pretty cool guy too.


----------



## DustyBentley (Jul 6, 2010)

Where is the BOB love???


----------



## KoolKitteh (Jul 10, 2010)

Lucy,Big Top and Pierce


----------



## SkyBlueHorse (Jul 11, 2010)

Rosie. <3  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 11, 2010)

Antonio and twiggy


----------



## Pokemario Crossing (Jul 30, 2010)

I like Bud, Merry, Drake And Camofrog
 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## IWearHoodiez (Jul 31, 2010)

Tangy


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Aug 4, 2010)

it's totally bob, hands down.


----------



## ronnir5501 (Aug 4, 2010)

woflgang


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2010)

Poncho and Lucky <3


----------



## tangy1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I love Tangy! (As you can see)
After that its Static and Drift.


----------



## williamd (Aug 10, 2010)

mine is kid cat


----------



## dylpickle (Aug 10, 2010)

lucky the mummy dog


----------



## Darkbolt89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Lucky Lol ^


----------



## Zurmi (Aug 13, 2010)

Quetzal.


----------



## ACKid9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have two favorites, Chester and Kid Cat. =D


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 18, 2010)

my favorits are rosie, chevre, lily, bluebear, samson, whitney


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 18, 2010)

Kiki.


----------



## fantanoice (Oct 8, 2010)

Quetzal, for sure.

I'm scared to turn on my Gamecube AC because I'm worried that he's moved away...


----------



## easpa (Oct 12, 2010)

Midge moved about a month ago. :'(


----------



## cori (Oct 12, 2010)

peanut and static


----------



## Envy (Oct 16, 2010)

Ace. Too bad he hasn't been in any of the "sequels". T_T


----------



## ACCF18 (Oct 23, 2010)

Whitney and Puck


----------



## Jake (Oct 24, 2010)

There's millions of these... Mine are Nan and the Koala's (Especially Melba)


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 24, 2010)

marcel


----------



## Ino (Nov 29, 2010)

mine is definitely Poppy


----------



## starlightskies (Nov 29, 2010)

Dotty all the way... she says harry potter and draco =hot


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Coco


----------



## Brad (Nov 29, 2010)

Roald, He's a beast.


----------



## Memeduh (Dec 3, 2010)

Bob is supa awesome sauce!


----------



## Memeduh (Dec 3, 2010)

Bob is supa awesome sauce!


----------



## OJ. (Dec 3, 2010)

Coco and Amelia are my personal favorites.


----------



## Phil (Dec 3, 2010)

Genji


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 4, 2010)

Rod Is just the most awesome mouse in the world >_<


----------



## Ryan (Dec 5, 2010)

Sprocket as known from the first Animal Crossing..


----------



## Wish (Dec 5, 2010)

I liked Elmer.
He always gave me stuff. <3


----------



## Niya (Dec 5, 2010)

Kabuki. <3 He was my best friend until he moved yesterday...


----------



## jebug29 (Dec 5, 2010)

Filbert. But if you want special characters, then Rover, Tortimer, and K.K.


----------



## ijones2011 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bill for me.


----------



## martijn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aurora, Peanut and rod.


----------



## Liquefy (Feb 7, 2011)

Curt, the X-Bear.


----------



## mrena (Feb 7, 2011)

Filbert, Static, Wolfgang :> I've got a thing for squirrels ♥ And Wolfgang was my best friend in WW


----------



## Skylar (Feb 23, 2011)

Coco the gyroid bunny!


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 24, 2011)

Static and Bella. I actually named my first dog after Bella back when i was playing Wild World


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 24, 2011)

Elvis on ACWW.

He had two thrones. Easy money.


----------



## Nikita216 (Feb 26, 2011)

Villagers - Whitney and Kid Cat, Special - Blathers, K.K. and Phyllis (she's the most real  )


----------



## pokekirby1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Gladys!


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 1, 2011)

Joey, Punchy, Dizzy, Mitzi, Wolfgang, Kiki, Cobb, Winnie, Aurora....and a lot more.


----------



## StoneZack (Apr 2, 2011)

Appolo the asome'est eagle!!


----------



## MasterC (Apr 2, 2011)

Frobert! the Green frog that Works out! Mott! The Pirate Captain!


----------



## 8bit (Apr 3, 2011)

Ghast


----------



## SUTOruin (Apr 4, 2011)

Scoot, Mitzi, Bob


----------



## Pieman (Apr 4, 2011)

When I was young it was Twiggy.

But now it's Cousteau.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 5, 2011)

Purrl my b****.


----------



## traccy (Apr 29, 2011)

I like bones villagers


----------



## Misaki (Apr 29, 2011)

*Rosie :3*


----------



## kierraaa- (Apr 29, 2011)

Biscuit


----------



## Xx Jason xX (Apr 29, 2011)

apollo

he is the Don


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 3, 2011)

Champ, he rules !!!


----------



## Tails (May 8, 2011)

Ribbot 
He's a robot, nuff said


----------



## BlackCat (Jun 5, 2011)

My most favorite animal is Bob.


----------



## Zebra (Jun 5, 2011)

Goldie and Kiki and pretty damn awesome :3

Edit: Oh my gosh, yes, Bob!<3
He was so dorky but my favorite villager in the original Animal Crossing.


----------



## Massimo (Jun 27, 2011)

Kiki.  I really want to get a picture of her but she moved away too quickly.


----------



## Solar (Jun 30, 2011)

Marina because she's sweet and Cookie cause she's hilarious!


----------



## AnimalCrossingLoverr (Oct 9, 2011)

Cookie and Goldie


----------



## Mr.Nook (Oct 9, 2011)

Buck . He's *PRO*


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 9, 2011)

Goose and Stitches <3


----------



## .IE. (Oct 10, 2011)

I like Daisy. 

I also have quite a few favorites and some include, Dizzy, Whitney, Bree, Deena, and Gaston...my list may go on if I could think of any more!


----------



## Keenan (Nov 26, 2011)

Hard to pick a favorite, but Kody or Ribbot are probably the best.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Dec 15, 2011)

KiKi. I LOVE her.


----------

